# Power steering for 72 - picture please



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

Hello all

The pressure line on my power steering on my 72 / base 400 is leaking. The system was added by a previous owner, I don't know if the hoses and routing are correct. If some one who has factory installed power steering can post a picture I would appreciate it. Also any recommendations on brand / source for replacement hoses. 

Thank you! 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------

